# Looking for alternative to LGB's coach lighting system



## shadowvfx (May 3, 2010)

I've had the LGB Durrango Silverton western coach cars for years now. A while back I installed some of the LGB light kits into them.


http://www.amazon.com/LGB-68333-Con...d=1353537162&sr=8-1&keywords=lgb+lighting+kit


However, I've never liked having that blue/red cord dangling from each train car. I'm thinking of replacing them with a less visually intrusive option. I know low-power LED lights have come a long way in the last decade and I assumed there would now be some economic alternatives to the system I'm currently using, but I'm having trouble finding alternative.


Can anyone suggest some options for me to look out, including prices or websites to where I can buy them at?


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, I've used LED lights in lot of the coaches I have (replacing the old screw in bulbs and the "daisy chain" cords between cars). Of course, you have to decide on when you want to power each car independly or whether you just want something that does "daisy chain" the power between cars. Changin out connects to something that is black and low hung between cars, so it looks like part of the brake cables, isn't that hard to do. You will have to drill a small hole in the under carriage or the cars. The problem only comes in if you are mixing and matching cars...hence the idea of installing a 9 volt battery and just using LEDs in each car...simple slide switch with an under mount could enable you to turn the lights on or off. A 9 volt battery will run LEDs for days (depending upon outside temperature). Of course, you can use spring loaded pickup shoes from metal wheels and then use track power...but then you have to decide what you want to achieve. Several the the rolling stock posts have indicated a lot of places you can purchase LEDs (various colors and voltages) for a reasonable price. I like the warm white (which has a slight yellow/orange tone) and use three of them per coach. These LEDs which come with leads attached are about $1.75 each. You can get the 9 volts battery holder from Radio Shack and a slide switch as well. [Many of the LEDs are 3 volt or less, so you'll have to install a 1K resister, also purchased from Radio Shake, if you don't want to burn the bulb out instantly. I bet you can keep yourself occupied for a couple of nights and do the entire project for say, 5 coaches, for less than one of the LED kits. Have fun. Ed


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By shadowvfx on 21 Nov 2012 03:36 PM 
I've had the LGB Durrango Silverton western coach cars for years now. A while back I installed some of the LGB light kits into them.


http://www.amazon.com/LGB-68333-Con...d=1353537162&sr=8-1&keywords=lgb+lighting+kit


However, I've never liked having that blue/red cord dangling from each train car. I'm thinking of replacing them with a less visually intrusive option. I know low-power LED lights have come a long way in the last decade and I assumed there would now be some economic alternatives to the system I'm currently using, but I'm having trouble finding alternative.


Can anyone suggest some options for me to look out, including prices or websites to where I can buy them at?

Hello - this article may give you some help - it describes how I made up some coach lights using two methods - the first is dirt cheap as I used Popsicle sticks to hold LEDs - the second method utilizes printed circuit boards that I had fabricated - much faster and nicer to work with!





Let me know if you have any questions


dave



http://www.trainelectronics.com/LED_Articles_2007/LEDs_for_Coaches/index.htm


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

At Train-Li we sell led light strips that have built in voltage regulators. 
Lights turn on at about 7 volts and stay on at the same brightness to full track power. These are the new ones we just acquired. Same mounting holes as the LGB lights.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello Shadow: 

We have a variety of lighting boards for LGB rolling stock, and we can fabricate wiring harnesses to suite your specific needs. Here is a link to our website: AllAboutLGB lighting


Mohammed


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I've switched all my coaches to LEDs mainly to leave "juice" to run my trains. I put four or five LEDs in each car, powered by track power through a pick up circuit of my own design (with a lot of help from Dave Bodnar and others). 

The circuit uses LGB pick ups in Bachmann passenger coach trucks, and I've use plugs to connect the coaches. The plugs look like air hoses! The circuit does not require resistors, and you can use it with a single combine, or seven cars or anything in between. 

I've also got printed circuit boards for the power supply, if you want to go this way. Write to me offline, and I'll help you out.


----------



## shadowvfx (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I'll think about my options and see if it's worth doing any of them.


----------

